# Current Litter Born 12.11.12



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Litter 1a.JPG
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Litter 1b.JPG
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Litter 1c.JPG
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Litter 1d.JPG
Mother of above litter
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Female 1.JPG
Father Unknown was pregnant when bought
Female 2
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Female 2a.JPG
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Female 2b.JPG
Male 1
http://www.pro-petz.co.uk/mouse/Male 1.JPG
Male has successfully produced offspring with 2 other females which are on pinkies and another 2 females due in about 10 days these females all being whites with pink eyes

will post pics of others I have when I get some new batteries for camera together with how I am housing them


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Wrong date of birth on the Litter it was born 05.11.12 not 12.11.12 that is the date of birth of the 2 females currently on pinkies and do not really want to disturb them as they are new females to myself plus being first litters


----------

